# "Redirect Loop" "Proxy Error"



## leehwy10gr (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi. My friend is having a problem accessing a specific website. I hope I am posting in the right section. I tried accessing this on Firefox, Chrome and IE and I have different error messages on each one. I have cleared the cookies, I've run CCleaner and I don't remember what else. I believe I have followed the general practice for cleaning a computer and generally have done everything that solves most of our common problems. One more thing to add is that the website works fine on his roommate's computer. Here are the error messages I receive and I added the HJT log file in case that helps. Thanks for anybody willing to take a look and give your opinions. We appreciate it. :wave::tongue: 

*Firefox*


> Redirect Loop
> 
> Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
> 
> ...


*Chrome*


> 502 Proxy Error
> 
> Proxy Error
> 
> ...


*IE* Simply gives me the "page cannot be displayed" page.

:4-dontkno 



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 10:16:54 PM, on 12/10/2008
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
> ...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It would help if you told us the actual URL of the site you're having an issue with.


----------

